

So far, the best explanation for a possible god - luisloaiza_
http://luisloaiza.com/post/83388927375/so-far-the-best-explanation-for-a-possible-god

======
ZenPro
That is not an explanation. It's a supposition.

Francis Collins, as the Head of the Genome Project, is the poster boy for
those questioning atheism (maybe rightfully so _shrug_ )

However, it does not change the fact your blog post is a supposition not an
explanation.

